# Sardinia (Italy) A lot of pics!



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

*Part 1*


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

*Part 2*


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Paradise! :runaway:


----------

